# This PFD took my fancy......what do you think guys?



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Surfing around on ebay I came by this......looks pretty handy.....what do you more seasond PFD wears think?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Ultra-TREK-Pfd-2 ... dZViewItem


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbvs3CIAACPfgAASROeoICQTXoA/79+wMADUwRU/TTSg2U8oeppk2o0PKNHqPKYx6aAQAAAAAANU9pNFPU0yeiNpAAAA0BhRIrGFc8E2vNgG45fbriPkk0iRFGoCBRIhaDiX5sohJIcQgsyD5Yu6HSGlQhzikSwcjEdGUUADGziTDCOCJ0YlND73CxQpVU79zpG2w6DavFtSflOrXGEnv1k8HWiLYEGazW50bJxyM+g6L4/NKOL3SBJUJANTfIQ1qCMzVLbd9awM+pwX8oITO5BgVkwBlWb0tDommFArfsSaPCQD7iJfxdyRThQkLvs3CIA=


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Not much of a discount on RRP (AU$139) - so could almost be worth popping out to somewhere like WetSpot or Jerkewicz and seeing if they'll match/beat that price, but Dave (Peril) MadDog and Troppo all have one - hopefully they'll be able to provide some feedback.
> 
> Red.


Thanks for the tip, havent been to wet spot for a while, have some windsurfing gear up for consignemnt there, possible they might owe me money!


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Aleg75: I did have a ultra trek like that one on Ebay. It was a fantastic PDF for my needs and I got it because of comments on this forum. Lost it recently  . I think the price is very close, maybe only $20 less than my local (rather expensive) shop so I wonder if it can come cheaper from somewhere else. However, postage is free so no cost to get it really.

Redphoenix: How do you do it buddy? Ya seem ta remember even the smallest details of posts on the forum. Multivitamins?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

troppo said:


> Redphoenix: How do you do it buddy? Ya seem ta remember even the smallest details of posts on the forum. Multivitamins?


Advanced copy of the AKFF 2006 almanac ( Red edition )....


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTgC4lYAAB1fgAASUCWAGoBDECo/d//gMACkDVT8U000aTNIZPImBpG1Bqp+jTSZGCnlAGgDamhhoZMgZGIMTJoaYIC5SBbCbGBc/ucuLS+jTIKTiIkjQdAe+xKN9ZQrpagwDzvwXi7bU7CJTzYEgfY3eAsW7B07MZX9Rp6r7zlNmQap5uomZvbesimiwyAUEJcTKIq25Q2jwkBu0liwOyFu+lGRFFtqcxZuxJttIIiGwIow4uhYJxvjqNawyweFTlYx/F3JFOFCQOALiVg=


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

How did you lose that PFD again Troppo I forget 8) :lol: 

 fishing Russ


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Russ said:


> How did you lose that PFD again Troppo I forget 8) :lol:
> 
> fishing Russ


I was actually going to buy one from there, but then figured if there was a problem with it,wrong size, I would have to return it my expense, hope it arrived ok etc etc.

Instead went over to Drummoyne and bought one for a little bit more ,at least I have peace of mind and no warranty hassles.

Dan


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Dan A said:


> I was actually going to buy one from there, but then figured if there was a problem with it,wrong size, I would have to return it my expense, hope it arrived ok etc etc.
> 
> Instead went over to Drummoyne and bought one for a little bit more ,at least I have peace of mind and no warranty hassles.
> 
> Dan


Yeah i am going to buy in from Wetspot next time I am out there, had a few issues with eBay before and although you get your monmey back, you loose out on postage........


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUIanFUAADvfgAQSUAfygjCiFKo////wMAEBgNU8p6EaNMqH6mp6TTTPRBkNNT0gwADRpoAyaA0GQGgNNCain6NNSZ6p+pGjQAADTRk4G00GZyxl6uyGCF0SfElgo9jx55+XHDR89zYOqaetFNLQ+w6zMlnZZ9e1a/FFBlF1KkfBz04SZ/e+/bCowu3vey/CLEIsi4ERYkJYOZyUPE0LVKUBnok65tnbmk3IgCHHqcmtR271xsMj33p1TdQ8tE863QhYKi1i7UZbIs+bfgVkBAXa2QMGz53cB0qUZ3d1zWTYbFgz3DmOlKQbTCknGKmA6l5Ozmgm7VYBgteHReVhiNqah8JfWVwRLg6vT92DKZFhrNNAH67SbhQXGj1OYJ5dF4rOHgYciC1VTASS2KpxBCNNJQilecscpyA3f4u5IpwoSCENTiqA


----------

